# Chihuahua rehoming



## Gloria321 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi I have a 3 year old Chihauhau. He is a very lovely dog in all ways.
Due to my changed circumstances I am having to find another home for him. I want him to go to a good home.
I have been in touch with Chihuahua rescue UK who are willing to take him. He will go to a foster home until they can find a permanent home for him.
I am very unset to see him go and need to know he will be ok. They have given me lots of reassurance that they will find the right home for him and I can keep in touch.
I was just wondering if anyone might have any knowledge of ''Chihuahua rescue UK'. Tried to find reviews on them but can't find any.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you looked at their Facebook page, there may be some comments there.


----------



## MONIKA HARTMANN (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello. I am looking for a little dog in need of a new home. Would you consider us?
M


----------



## Gloria321 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Thanks for the interest. Rio would not be able to live with a cat.


----------



## jinni (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Gloria, Has Rio found a new home?


----------



## Gloria321 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Jinni

Not as yet.
Chihuahua Rescue say they can take him next Monday. Due to not having a good vibe from the guy I chatted to I have been in touch with The British Chihuahua Club as they take Chihauhuas for rehoming also but they haven't got back to me yet.
I want him to go to the best home I can find.


----------



## jinni (Apr 18, 2012)

Whereabouts are you Hun? I am looking for a friend for my neutered 4 yr old boy. Is he good with other dogs? I am medically retired, at 57, so annoying, and home all day,no young children , big back garden and lovely field/woods walks over the road. I manage a little walk a day and my son akes him for longer walks and a good run, although he does like his zoomies round the garden..and my bed lol x


----------



## Gloria321 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Jinni

I'm in Sutton Coldfield West Midlands. In most respects you sound ideal for Rio. I am apprehensive about Rio being rehomed where there is another dog. Rio is perfect in most respects but he doesn't like other dogs. I've read that they like their own breed or at least other small breeds due to their size. He is used to been the only dog in the home. Rio also likes his zoomies around the garden but he likes his own bed.
What sort of dog is your 4 yr old boy?


----------



## jinni (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Hun, my Mo is a chi  xx


----------

